# Translate these korean lyrics, please!



## Ilron

I read over the forum rules and I didn't see anything that would prohibit me from seeking assistance regarding lyrics translation, so I hope this won't be a problem. The title of the song is "Lullaby". I've seen two koreans translate it so far, but their english wasn't the best - lots of parts get confusing due to the wrong way of words being expressed.

_Nae aineun us-eumjisjil anh-a,
Nae aineun dagaojil anh-a,
Nae aineun al-abojil moshae eonjenga,
Neol dasi mannal,
Da-eum sesang-en neoleul pum-e angoseo,
Bulleojudeon i nolae gieoghal su issni,
Bulleojulge i nolae jamdeul su issni,
Nae salang-eun kkum-eul kkujil anh-a,
Nae salang-eun nun-eul gamjil anh-a,
Nae salang-eun chaj-aojil moshae,
Nonjenga neol cheoeum manna,
Jichin miso nan neoui du son-eul jabgo,
Bulleojudeon i nolae gieoghal su issni,
Bulleojulge i nolae jamdeul su issni,
Bulleojudeon i nolae gieoghal su issni,
Bulleojulge i nolae jamdeul su issni,
La la la~~_

Here's what one of my friends managed to translate, maybe it'll help you:



> _My kids don't smile,
> My kids'll not come closer,
> My kids don't recognize,
> I see you again someday,
> In next life, I'll hug you,
> You can remember this song,
> You can sleep I'll sing,
> My love is not a dream,
> My love is not close eyes,
> My love is can't come,
> Oneday I first met you,
> Tired smile, I hold your hands,
> Can you remember this song,
> You can sleep, I'll sing,
> Can you remember this song,
> You can sleep, I'll sing,
> La la la~~_



In a way, it's like trying to decipher some sort of illegible script +_+" thanks in advance!


----------



## kenjoluma

If you are concerned about the slightest convenience of any kind person willing to help you, please upload the lyrics actually written in Korean, or at least the website where you found those lyrics.

Because:

(1) I can see some questionable parts in those lyrics and I need to clarify.
(2) Korean scripts become very irritating for anyone to read when romanized.
(3) I have personally never ever heard that song.


----------



## effact4

Here I found some for it.

your translation mainly ok. but wait for others help.

cheers

내 아이는 웃음 짓질 않아
내 아이는 다가 오질 않아
내 아이는 알아 보질 못 해

언젠간 널 다시 만날
다음 세상엔 난 너를 품에 안고서
불러주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니
불러 줄게 이 노래, 잠들 수 있니

내 사랑은 꿈을 꾸질 않아
내 사랑은 눈을 감질 않아
내 사랑은 찾아 오질 못해

언젠가 널 처음 만나
지친 미소 난 너의 두 손을 잡고

불러 주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니
불러 줄게 이 노래, 잠들 수 있니
불러주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니
불러 줄게 이 노래, 잠들 수 있니

라라라라 라라라 라라라 라 라라라

장화홍련 OST


----------



## terredepomme

My kid doesn't smile,My kid doesn't come near,My kid doesn't recognize,In the next life where I will see you again someday,I'll hug you, and the song I sang for you, can you remember it?I'll sing it to you, that song, can you fall asleep?My love does not dream,My love does not close eyes,My love cannot come,The song I sang for you, the day [ago] when I first met you, tired smile, holding your hands,Can you remember it?I'll sing it to you, that song, can you fall asleep?The song I sang for you, can you remember it?I'll sing it to you, that song, can you fall asleep?La la la~~


----------



## terredepomme

For some reason, line breaks are not working.


----------



## kenjoluma

terredepomme said:


> For some reason, line breaks are not working.



I agree. And this is why I asked for the Korean script. I am still confused by the way. Especially this part:



> 언젠간 널 다시 만날(future)
> 다음 세상엔 난 너를 품에 안고서
> 불러주던(past) 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니
> In the afterworld where I *will* someday see you again, I *used to* sing this song. Do you remember that? (?)
> 
> 언젠가 널 처음 만나
> 지친 미소 난 너의 두 손을 잡고
> 불러 주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니
> Some day I *will* finally meet you for *the first time,* I *used to* sing this song holding your hands with sad smile. Do you remember that? (?)




So, either the musician was too high on THC writing these lyrics, or it is some deliberate distortion of conventional grammar: L'art pour l'art, or, poetic licence, or whatever you call it.


[SPOILER ALERT]

But it's one of 장화홍련 OST, right? Maybe this can be a hint. That movie is about one girl (SPOILER ALERT!!) getting confused with the present and the past, the reality and the fantasy. I think the musician is singing about that by altering the time tense in the lyrics. So, I guess it's an artistic choice, not being high. It's hard to be high on THC in Korea, by the way. We Koreans are way too uptight about that.


----------



## Etradissiv

How about this?





> 언젠간 널 다시 만날
> 다음 세상엔 난 너를 품에 안고서
> 불러주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니


When I meet you again someday in the afterlife, can you remember this song that I sang to you in my arms?





> 언젠가 널 처음 만나
> 지친 미소 난 너의 두 손을 잡고
> 불러 주던 이 노래, 기억할 수 있니


When I meet you for the first time someday, can you remember this song that I sang to you with sad smile, holding your hands?


----------

